# giant bowery size small



## shaun o'shea (22 Oct 2015)

as above please.
thanks shaun


----------



## User19783 (22 Oct 2015)

Sorry mine's not for sale,

Great bikes,
Had two, Sold the large one earlier on in the year, kept the medium sized, I am 5"10" and it's fits great.
I've taken some photos of the medium frame , and taken some measurements for you,
Top tube length c to c 52cm.
Seat tube c to t 50 cm.
Hope this helps,
Good luck in your search.


----------

